# Rehoming a gopher tortoise



## Alyssa (Aug 7, 2015)

My friend is looking for a home for a relatives tortoise. We both weren't sure about the species but it looks like a gopher tortoise? We live in California. Is this species protected? Not sure how to go about finding a new home for her tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 7, 2015)

It's a Texas tortoise (gopherus berlandieri), but still protected here in California. You can adopt it out, but you can't ask any kind of fee for it. If you're near Clovis, CA, I'd be happy to take the tortoise and find it a new home.


----------



## jason77489 (Aug 7, 2015)

It's a Texas Tortoise. I have some land and am looking to adopt a tortoise as a pet. I will gladly take it. -Jason


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 7, 2015)

Only if you could send it to Texas I'd love to have it . But you can't so I'm out .


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 7, 2015)

Just a note for everyone who wants this tortoise: It is against the law for Gopherus tortoises to be taken out of the state they're living in. Since the tortoise is in California, it will have to stay in California.


----------



## Alyssa (Aug 9, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> It's a Texas tortoise (gopherus berlandieri), but still protected here in California. You can adopt it out, but you can't ask any kind of fee for it. If you're near Clovis, CA, I'd be happy to take the tortoise and find it a new home.



Sorry for the late reply! Yvonne, that would be great if you could take it. I live in Turlock, but drive down to Clovis on occasion. I'll pm you with more details once get more info from my friend.


----------



## jamben (Aug 13, 2015)

I would be interested in adopting this guy or a similar tortoise. Yvonne, you seem to know about the rules for Gopherus torts here in CA. What is the best route to take if interested in adoption? I live in Sacramento. Thanks! -James


----------



## dmmj (Aug 13, 2015)

your local CTTC chapter willadopt a tortoise out to you if interested


----------

